# Some pics from my A3 1.8T



## pedrokramer (May 29, 2006)

Hi, i´m from Rio de Janeiro - Brazil... 
Below some pics from my A3 1.9T, A8 19" wheels and Eibach Springs.
























































































































































[]´z


----------



## slashcut (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice car. Like the pictures!! In my opinion it would look better with different taillights. Whats the front bumber? S3?


----------



## Corrado SLC NL (May 3, 2005)

*Re: (slashcut)*

x2 get rid of the tails and it would be














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ken VAG (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Some pics from my A3 1.8T (pedrokramer)*

Beaut photos, Pedro! Welcome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also agree with the comments above.... some MY01+ update tails and clear / black side repeater indicators would make the deep black glossy look complete.


----------



## Scuba Stevo (Sep 8, 2005)

Ya dude, those tails are f cking hideous...if they were euro, it'd be a feeler


----------



## vroomraider (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: Some pics from my A3 1.8T (pedrokramer)*

beautiful car man.......keep it up


----------



## bridow (Nov 13, 2004)

love those cars. nice pics


----------



## TRAP STAR (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (bridow)*

stock smoked tails is what you need


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (TRAP STAR)*








ill take it even with the tails


----------



## StereoGuy (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (threethirteen)*

Here is a few pics of mine


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (StereoGuy)*

wow...8P's suck.


----------



## StereoGuy (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (threethirteen)*

It is hard to really get into the new a3. 
the new golf GTI transformed pretty nicely. not really sure what audi did with the 8p though. with the right body kit ie. abt, rieger etc and nice wheels they can look pretty nice. dont see too much of that though and i am in germany.


----------



## YURI GT (Jun 26, 2006)

uohhhh Kramer... your car looks soh lower than my GTI...are u sure its only eibach's prokit?
what shocks are u wearing?
Once agein.. NICE Ride IRMAO!!!!


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: (StereoGuy)*

no f that get some smoke tail lights.


----------

